# Can you eat chocolate?



## DislikeIBS

Not sure about others, but for me, chocolate seems to aggravate my IBS. I would eat a chocolate bar or two, and then say, 2-3 hours later, it'd hit me.


----------



## Aurametrix

Chocolate is an infamous IBS offender. For some sufferers dark chocolate is the worst, perhaps because it contains most cocoa liquor, over 35%. 25% of IBS sufferers benefit from excluding chocolate from their diet, these people seem to have milks sensitivities too:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21839707Those with reflux esophageal symptoms (GERD) are also recommended to eliminate chocolate as it decreases pressure in lower esophageal sphincter:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2066155According to Aurametrix, chocolate is associated with intestinal cramping. There will be more correlations with more daily observations entered by the users.


DislikeIBS said:


> Not sure about others, but for me, chocolate seems to aggravate my IBS. I would eat a chocolate bar or two, and then say, 2-3 hours later, it'd hit me.


----------



## Korga

Chocolate is also a high-FODMAP food, containing Fructans (Oligosacharides)If you don't tolerate Fructans, these other foods may bother you as well: Onions Artichokes Asparagas Garlic Dandelion, Chickory


----------



## gummivenus

This is interesting... in the Food Intolerance Management Plan, the developer of the FODMAP diet says chocolate doesn't contain any FODMAPS. Perhaps it's out of date now?Of course, if you're eating milk chocolate, you could be reacting to the lactose...God, don't tell me I can't eat chocolate... you've already taken away my bread and garlic!! *cries*


----------



## Ripley

I had a fairly serious chocolate habit -- at least 1/4 to 1/2 a bar a day of all-natural dark organic free-trade (I was very ethical in my addiction -- lol!) sometimes more if it was on sale.After 3-4 days of avoiding it on FODMAPS, I tried some chocolate again and BAM my bloating/gurgling came back with a vengeance.So no more chocolate for a while.I love the stuff, but I love a rumble-free tummy even more.


----------



## zac1972

This is so sad







Dark chocolate is on my 'allowed' FODMAP diet sheet from the dietician, so I have been having some diary free dark chocolate of an evening occasionally, but now I'm wondering if theres a pattern here with still having problems occasionally and not working out what it could be and I should give up my chocolate, I gotta a feeling this may be harder than it was to give up smoking 7 years ago lol


----------



## Korga

Chocolate is definitely a FODMAP foodhttp://www.healthhype.com/fodmap-diet-foods-to-avoid-in-ibs-bowel-disorders-with-bloating-and-gas.htmlFurthermore, many chocolate bars are now being sweetened with 'oligofructose' which yields a lower-carb candy bar.


----------



## faze action

Thankfully I have no problem with chocolate, as long as it's gluten-free.


----------



## Brittany123

i cant eat choclate and dark choclate sometimes causes me more pain


Aurametrix said:


> Chocolate is an infamous IBS offender. For some sufferers dark chocolate is the worst, perhaps because it contains most cocoa liquor, over 35%. 25% of IBS sufferers benefit from excluding chocolate from their diet, these people seem to have milks sensitivities too:http://www.ncbi.nlm....pubmed/21839707Those with reflux esophageal symptoms (GERD) are also recommended to eliminate chocolate as it decreases pressure in lower esophageal sphincter:http://www.ncbi.nlm..../pubmed/2066155According to Aurametrix, chocolate is associated with intestinal cramping. There will be more correlations with more daily observations entered by the users.


----------



## Brittany123

thats so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


faze action said:


> Thankfully I have no problem with chocolate, as long as it's gluten-free.


----------



## leeniepie

found out over xmas that chocolate sets me off big time


----------



## Bressen

I am a great lover of chocolate. It is good for skin also. I eat chocolate daily. It provides me great taste. It has lot of health benefits.


----------



## TVgirl

I am okay with milk chocolate but when i use cocoa it causes dark loose stools for me.


----------



## whiterose1713

Dark chocolate doesn't give me any trouble, thank goodness. As long as there's no dairy I'm good to go. My source for FODMAP content says chocolate is OK as of the 2012 update:http://www.ibsfree.net/ibsfree_at_last/2012/04/summary-of-updates-in-second-edition.html


----------



## Brianmay1975

I'm fine with chocolate. Dark chocolate is one of the first desserts that I can eat after a bad IBS flare(after fruit jam and baked apples). It's strange that I tolerate chocolate, while I cannot eat many other cakes and sweets for a while after a flare...I also use to drink a concoction made out of cocoa baking powder and cold water. It actually makes me feel quite ok gut-wise. As long as the fat content is low, I'm good to go. I also ate raw chocolate and everything was fine. Cocoa is fine by me. Coffee, however, is a different story. Coffee is very hard to stomach for my gut - and it's not the caffeine in it.


----------



## Zimmy

Oh god!!! im new at this IBS and FODMAP stuff but just realized that chocolate may be one of my triggers, i dont know if i can live without chocolate!!!


----------

